# TARMA!



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esta ciudad si que me gusta, es pequeña pero acogedora, ninguna es mi foto, las que encontré en internet.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante, sus iglesias e interiores especialmente


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bonito es tarma, creo en la epoca de las intendencias tarma era la capital algo así


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se nota que son bien religiosos los tarme~os.


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> Se nota que son bien religiosos los tarme~os.



jjejejejee pues que otra cosa se puede hacer en un pueblo....?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Plaza de Armas









Catedral de Santa Ana









Hospital


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

pintoresco


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

esta bonita tarma...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tarma es reconocida por sus bellas alfombras de flores que realizan los pobladores para semana santa, ademas que para esas fechas la ciudad luce sus hermosos campos de flores, y sus cerros con mucha vegetacion...


----------



## izquierdista (May 30, 2007)

*TARMA Fotos*

aca estan algunas fotos de la acogedora Tarma en panoramico mostrando algunas palmeras africanas que aun conserva casi un siglo . .y algunos campos de flores


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

me encanta el manjarblanco tarmenho )


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Linda ciudad..Me gustó la catedral.


----------

